# Used embroidery machines.



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Not knowing much about embroidery machines, what is a good embroidery machine that is still plenty trustworthy when purchased used and where would you get training or would you have to figure it out yourself?


----------



## PromoPlus (Jun 29, 2007)

If you can find any Amaya embroidery machines they work amazing. Other machines with 2 or more heads you tend to get thread breaks. The Amaya work on a separate circuit so all the machines don't stop only the one that has the thread break.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

swf or tajima


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

kriscad said:


> swf or tajima


Or barudan. i've seen a post by coeds trying to sell his swf. Might be worth a look.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Tim, I use al SWF and have no problems at all. ...JB


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

we bought two SWF 4 heads used. Great machines and upgraded one to a 6-head a couple years back.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

PromoPlus said:


> If you can find any Amaya embroidery machines they work amazing. Other machines with 2 or more heads you tend to get thread breaks. The Amaya work on a separate circuit so all the machines don't stop only the one that has the thread break.


I talked to an Amaya rep yesterday and other than the price tag I'm in love! That machine is incredible and like you said, that's awesome that if you get two heads you can network them to do the same design or use them independently whereas most others you can't. I also like the automatic thread feeding and the backup thread features where if your thread breaks the machine cycles itself to a new backup thread of the same color and keeps on truckin and the operator never even has to check on the machine until the design is done! Next thing they'll come with GPS navigation systems and MP3 players built in!
The SWF machines are nice too but I can't find one less than 7 years old under $8,000. We were thinking that we'd have to go used but if we get a loan situated we might go new. I'm expecting to have a good bit of traffic through the end of the year.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Here are a couple of links for used machines. Since you are anticipating lots of traffic, commercial would be the way to go. You can go through Beacon funding for leasing also. I'm sure you've done your homework on the software needed and the learning curves for embroidery.
Welcome to Equip-Used.com
Used Embroidery Machines

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

Most all of the single head machines now can be networked.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> .... We were thinking that we'd have to go used but if we get a loan situated we might go new. I'm expecting to have a good bit of traffic through the end of the year.


Try considering getting a single head brand new machine. Since you're new to embroidery, you'll need the best tech support and training you can get. I imagine that it's very difficult to get good support/training if you get a used machine.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Try considering getting a single head brand new machine. Since you're new to embroidery, you'll need the best tech support and training you can get. I imagine that it's very difficult to get good support/training if you get a used machine.


We're talking to someone about a loan tomorrow and if all goes well, that's what we plan to do. It would definitely not be worth saving the money if no one wanted to help us figure out how to use it.
Did you also see our other recent posts about possibly opening a brick and mortar store? You were so for storefronts in my other posts that I'm sure you'll be as excited to hear that as we are. We find out tomorrow about the loan, our business plan, tax info and all that so I'll post tomorrow whether we're going through with it or not. Wish us luck.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

Tajima actually gave us a lower quote... but SWF has better service on the east coast...

So we actually paid more - which I think was worth it.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

kriscad said:


> Tajima actually gave us a lower quote... but SWF has better service on the east coast...
> 
> So we actually paid more - which I think was worth it.


I've heard about SWF's excellent customer service and the salesman that I spoke to took more than enough time with me to explain all of the features and all so so far I'm definitely pleased.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

tim3560 said:


> ...Did you also see our other recent posts about possibly opening a brick and mortar store? You were so for storefronts in my other posts that I'm sure you'll be as excited to hear that as we are. We find out tomorrow about the loan, our business plan, tax info and all that so I'll post tomorrow whether we're going through with it or not. Wish us luck.


I think I missed that post, I'll look it up later.

I sincerely wish the best of luck to you, and I'm sure that being the hardworker you are without the storefront and machine, you will surely do well with them. Maybe you cna also PM binki for some more tips, as he made some exciting posts about the embroidery side of his business. If I can be of any help, just let me know. I'm using Tajima machines by the way, and I chose that brand because I feel they can give me the best service/support when I started. I already have 3 Neos and awaiting delivery of my 4th this September. I also have another 4 and 6 head tajimas, and an older 20 head. If your plan pushes through, I can certainly help you on some simple designs.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> I think I missed that post, I'll look it up later.
> 
> I sincerely wish the best of luck to you, and I'm sure that being the hardworker you are without the storefront and machine, you will surely do well with them. Maybe you cna also PM binki for some more tips, as he made some exciting posts about the embroidery side of his business. If I can be of any help, just let me know. I'm using Tajima machines by the way, and I chose that brand because I feel they can give me the best service/support when I started. I already have 3 Neos and awaiting delivery of my 4th this September. I also have another 4 and 6 head tajimas, and an older 20 head. If your plan pushes through, I can certainly help you on some simple designs.


I was looking at the NEO's. I understood them to be a commercial but low production machine. Is this wrong? Are they able to hold up well under constant conditioning? What's the price of a new NEO?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, any single head can be considered a low production machine. It's the cheapest Tajima out there, and on this part of the globe, only Tajima can give me a good service, so Iguess I don't have any other choice. My second machine is actually another brand and from another company, so i had the experience of trying out other service/support from other comapanies. I went back to Tajima, so you know why I always tell people to get your machine from the company that can give you the best service & support. Neos are made in japan, and the base price have always been 1,350,000 yen. Some discount applies, plus shipping charges & taxes. My first Neo was 4 years ago, and up to know, it's still running like new everyday.


----------



## TEWH (Jan 27, 2009)

SWF, Tajima, Toyota, Barudan are my favorites.


----------

